# Post Partum Depression Screening 96161 replaces 99420 for 2017....



## ljhaley@gmail.com (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi Everyone- In NYS they have been pushing pediatric providers to do Post Partum Depression Screening assessments on Mom's to try and catch a problem early. Prior to Jan 2017, we were told us to use 99420, which some payors pay/deny, but at the very least acknowledge the code. From 01/17 forward, we were told to use G8431 (HD) or G8510 (HD)for Medicaid/Safety Net products, or 96161 for commercial payors.  The majority of our billing is for 96161. We billed 61 of these out, and NOTHING. Claims have left our system, thru clearinghouse to the payor and accepted, then...NOTHING, not even acknowledging with a denial! Has anyone else out there had any luck/problems with this code? Thanks!


----------

